# Annual Parking Alicante Airport



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

I know this has been covered before, but not for a couple of years and times change. 
There has been previous action for naming and shaming so anything along those lines please PM me.

We are looking for a yearly parking contract at Alicante. There are a few basic requirements:

1. Must be Meet and Greet, not interested in shuttle service
2. Security is important
3. Ideally they will put our cover on the car (I know it will probably blow off :lol: )
4. Offer unlimited pick-ups
5. Have a convenient method of arranging, best case on-line

Thus far seems the requirements mean there are very few options.

I've come up with 

Seguro Parking @ 300€ - All of the above + wash every time
Plane Parking @ 300€ - All of the above + wash every time

Anyone else add anything in to the mix? 

Thanks


----------

